# Want het hele leven is een gok en houdt je tegenslag plots op



## CarlitosMS

Hallo everybody
I would like to know what is the meaning of this sentence, since my Dutch is not 100% perfect.

Context:
Je moet optimistisch zijn, want het hele leven is een gok en houdt je tegenslag plots op.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Peterdg

You have to be optimistic because life is unpredictable (literally it says: "life is a gamble") and your misfortune may suddenly cease.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Alvast bedankt, Peter, maar ik begrijp niet de structuur "houdt je tegenslag plots op", is het een inversie?


----------



## Peterdg

Het is, voor mijn taalgevoel, een beetje onzorgvuldig geformuleerd (mij lijkt het een typische constructie uit Nederland).

Is het duidelijker wanneer ik een woordje toevoeg? "Je moet optimistisch zijn, want het hele leven is een gok en *dan* houdt je tegenslag plots op".


----------



## bibibiben

Het is ook in Nederland een foutieve constructie.

Ik zou liever _eens _zien als toevoeging zien:
Je moet optimistisch zijn, want het hele leven is een gok en *eens* houdt je tegenslag plots op.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Het is ook in Nederland een foutieve constructie.


Oef.

EDIT: en ik ben het met je eens: "eens" past hier beter dan "dan".
EDIT2: Ik merk bij het herlezen van mijn eerste EDIT plots dat zowel "eens" als "dan" beide in twee verschillende betekenissen naast elkaar worden gebruikt. Ik heb het niet opzettelijk gedaan.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Het komt kennelijk uit de tekst van een liedje dat in 1993 voor België aan de voorselectie van het Eurovisiesongfestival heeft meegedaan.

_Na stormwind komen mooie dagen
En klaart de hemel voor jou op
Vind je een antwoord op die vragen
Want 't hele leven is een gok
En houdt je tegenslag plots op_​
Hier is _houdt je tegenslag plots op_ met inversie grammaticaal vanwege _na stormwind_ helemaal in het begin.

Zie lyricstranslate.com/nl/roestvrij-noem-het-maar-geluk-lyrics.html


----------



## bibibiben

Ik kan daarin alleen meegaan als regel vier wordt weggelaten.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Ik kan daarin alleen meegaan als regel vier wordt weggelaten.


Ja, die vierde regel doorbreekt de opsomming.

_Na stormwind_
(1) _komen mooie dagen
en _
(2) _klaart de hemel voor jou op_
(3) _vind je een antwoord op die vragen_
_want 't hele leven is een gok_​_en_
(4) _houdt je tegenslag plots op
_
Tja, liedjesteksten...


----------



## eno2

Je moet optimistisch zijn, want het hele leven is een gok en je tegenslag houdt plots op.

(pessimists will not believe this)


----------

